# White Pipeon in SW FL needs pigeon love



## Hootie'sMom (Sep 21, 2005)

I really hate this but I am concidering giving my Hootie up for adoption. He needs pigeon love. He is a hand raised white pigeon who is tame but looking for love and is not intrested people. He is acting very sad and has been this way for a while. I want him to have a happy life but I just don't have room for a pigeon family. I was thinking maby a nice pigeon lover with a coop(and other pigeons) might have some room for him. I live in the Tampa area and would be willing to do some traveling. Hopefully someone here will be able to put my mind at ease. Any help or advise is appreciated.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Please see my reply to your other post .. If you truly want to give Hootie up (and I understand your reasoning), then just let us know.

Terry


----------



## Hootie'sMom (Sep 21, 2005)

I thought it over and I dont want to lose Hootie. I will get him a lady pigeon. I would like to adopt an unreleasible friendly pigeon due to the fact that it will be a house pet. I know there are lots of birds that need homes and I have one. And a handsome eager husband bird I live in Tampa,FL if anybody knows any birds that fit the bill or any leads e-mail me at [email protected] or post here.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm so glad you decided to keep Hootie and get him a friend! There are lots of pigeons in Florida in need of a good home. Check our adoption section, and I'll keep an eye out for a friend for Hootie on the 911 list.

Terry


----------

